# Looking for some advice on my bench



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I workout at home and have limited space in garage, I recently bought a power rack which just say fits and I have a stand alone bench press as well as a cheap adjustable bench, I'm wondering if it would be more beneficial to get rid of the standalone bench and just buy a decent adjustable bench (I've seen a good one that will hold a lot of weight, I'd be scared to bench with my current one) and just move the adjustable in to the power rack when needed.

It would give more space so my db stand etc can actually be put within reaching distance lol , also in terms of switching from flat to incline and vice versa, it's a right f*ck on with the standalone bench.

Does anyone else use an adjustable bench to bench press as opposed to a standalone bench press, never really thought of doing this before lol.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Of course you can - unless your doing some crazy ass weight like 4 plates you will be fine.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Just be sure you get an intense workout either way


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I guess it's a bit of a silly question lol. The bench I'm looking at holds 440kg including user so I highly doubt I'll ever break the limit in my life time lol.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I guess it's a bit of a silly question lol. The bench I'm looking at holds 440kg including user so I highly doubt I'll ever break the limit in my life time lol.


I doubt jay cutler couldn't even break it mate


----------

